# Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?



## Wasserratte (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir Gestern neue Teichpflanzen besorgt und eingesetzt ( Tannwedel )
 als guten zusätzlichen Sauerstofflieferanten.
Heute Morgen bot sich mir ein Bild der Verwüstung alle Pflanzen wurden
von den Goldorfen demontiert.
Da ich genug füttere kann es daran wohl nicht liegen , was jetzt ?
Fische entfernen , oder was ?
Hab schon öfter bepflanzt und noch nie wurde so gewütet.
Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
Hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme mit Fischen die meine Pflanzen gekillt haben.
Welche Fischart ist Eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet und welche
geht da nicht dran?



LG
Wasserratte


----------



## muschtang (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

moderließchen


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Mit dem Thema setze ich mich auch grad auseinander. Nachdem hier jemand geschrieben hat, dass seine Goldorfen sich über die neuen jungen Pflanzen hergemacht haben, bin ich auch schon wieder unsicher.  Ich würde zwar erst pflanzen und die Fische erst ein Jahr später einsetzen, aber wenn die im Frühling doch an die jungen Triebe gehen ...
Goldelritzen sollen da ja eher weniger gefährlich für die Pflanzen sein. Muß man mal nachlesen.


----------



## Wasserratte (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Dank euch für die Antworten

Hab mich auch nochmal schlau gemacht und denk mal
__ Moderlieschen sind für mich Optimal.
Goldorfen sind zwar sehr unterhaltsame Gesellen aber sehr
gefräßig und werden halt recht groß.

LG
Wasserratte


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo Wasserratte, 
meine Favoriten sind:
* Moderlieschen*
sind nett klein - lassen Pflanzen und Amphibiennachwuchs in Ruhe - ernähren sich selbst (Omnivoren) und sind beim Springen nach Insekten schön anzusehen - interessante und nett zu beobachtende Brutpflege („Stängeln“)

amerikanischer *Dickkopfkärpfling* (ich habe die rote Zuchtform)
auch nett klein - Futter: ich zitiere mal aus dem Gartenteichatlas:
Omnivore, mehr Herbivore, Beobachtung in den USA zeigen .... sich hauptsächlich von Algen ernährt... - -interessante und nett zu beobachtende Brutpflege

*Bitterlinge*
(da hat man aber das Problem mit den __ Muscheln)
wieder nett klein - zur Balz schön gefärbt - Futter: ernähren sich selbst, Omnivoren: kleine Insekten, Algen

* Scheibenbarsch*
wird auch nur 10 cm groß, die hatte ich zur „Geburtenkontrolle“

und dann gäbe es noch

*Notropis chrosomus* 
(einige Forenmitglieder halten sie erfolgreich Sommer und Winter im Gartenteich)
sind schön klein und wunderschön bunt
und 
Notropis lutrensis
da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die „winterhart“ sind


----------



## Wasserratte (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Danke Buffo Buffo 

Jetzt bin ich wieder ein Stück weiter

LG
Wasserratte


----------



## tague (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

guten abend,
'tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier einklinke, es taucht jetzt bei mir die frage auf, ob bitterlinge nicht die besten teichfische sind, weil sie sich ohne __ muscheln nicht vermehren und es daher keinen überbestand gibt.
oder ist das zu gemein zu den fischen?
lg
günter


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Guten Morgen Günter,
ich habe irgendwo gelesen, das Bittlerlinge, wenn keine __ Muscheln vorhanden sind, nicht in laichstimmung kämen.
Wenn das so stimmt, passt es ja, da hättest Fische die sich nicht vermehren. Wenn die Fische aber, abhängig von Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur, in Laichstimmung kommen und dann keine Muschel finden, was macht das Weibchen dann? 
Aber auch das konnte ich finden.

Bitterlinge sollen 4 - 5 Jahre alt werden, ich habe auch schon 8 Jahre gelesen.
Da ihre Lebenserwartung meistens mit 4 -5 Jahre angegeben wird, müsst man alle 4 Jahre den Bestand aufstocken.

In meinem Teich halte ich nur __ Kleinfische, die sich nur von Wirbellosen ernähren. (Meine Minibarsche habe ich erst seit Juni, die lasse ich mal außen vor)  Somit können sich die Fressfeinde der Jungfische (Großlibellenlarven, __ Molche, __ Gelbrandkäfer & Larven) ungehindert entwickeln. Bei mir kommt kein Fischnachwuchs mehr hoch :? trotz Muscheln.

__ Wimpelkarpfen, die im Teich auch über Winter zu halten sind, und auch sonst keine speziellen Bedürfnissen haben (bei speziellen Bedürfnissen denke ich an __ Störe) vermehren sich in unseren Breiten nicht. Sie gehen nicht an höhere Pflanzen, sie fressen Algen, und gründeln nicht.
Wenn also das "Nichtvermehren" und "lassen Pflanzen in Ruhe" den optimalen Teichfisch ausmacht könnten das ja die Anwärter auf den Titel "optimaler Teichfisch" sein.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## tague (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

hallo andrea,
danke für deine infos. die __ wimpelkarpfen werden etwas groß  für meinen teich.
die bitterlingsweibchen möchte ich auch nicht vergrämen. wenn ich die goldfische weg habe denke ich an __ moderlieschen.
der hinweis von dir, dass du auch "das" gefunden hast, endet bei mir mit error 404!?
schöne grüße
günter


----------



## Teicher (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Ölsardienen wären auch 'ne möglichkeit
????, Jimmy                  ODER??


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hi Günter,


> der hinweis von dir, dass du auch "das" gefunden hast, endet bei mir mit error 404!?


ist ja ulkig, bei mir gehts wenn ich den link anklicke, na dann versuch ichs mal so:

http://www.zfv-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=51091



> die __ wimpelkarpfen werden etwas groß  für meinen teich.


die Wimpelkarpfe sollen in unseren Breiten nur so um die 30cm groß werden, keine 60 cm.

Dein Teich hat 50.000 Liter?

@ Jimmy: für Ölsardinen und Laufenten! 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hi Andrea,

 klar gehts, hab den Link doch inzwischen repariert - der war wirklich kaputt...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Uiii ,  

 Christine,


*Ein dickes Lob an dich!*

ganz unbemerkt.... im Hintergrund .... wie eine gute Fee!


----------



## goldfisch (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo,




Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hi Günter,
> ...
> 
> die Wimpelkarpfe sollen in unseren Breiten nur so um die 30cm groß werden,
> ...



Belege ?

Laut den Referenzen in fishbase sind es auch erheblich mehr als 60 cm.

Der Fisch auf den chinesischen Newsportal ist auch deutlich ueber einem m.

Ich möchte aber meine Frage aus dem anderem Thema wiederholen.

Wer hat adulte Fische länger als ein Jahr ?

MfG Juergen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo Jürgen,
Sorry, da hab ich Blödsinn verzapft!!! 
wieso ich das im Kopf hatte, 
habe eben fest gegoogelt 
und kein Sterbenswörtchen über Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Tieren im Gartenteich finden können.
Bei Fischfarm Schubert ( http://www.schubert-online.de/Fischbeschreibung/Fledermausfisch.htm ) ist die Größe mit 40 - 60 cm angegeben...



> Belege ?


 für meinen "Hirnfurz" gibt es natürlich nicht, ist mir wirklich peinlich

 Andrea


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Moin´
Wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
Ich habe diese problem  nicht das meine Fischis meine Pflanzen anfressen oder rausreißen !
Zu meinem besatz ich habe Saras Goldfische Schubunkin und 3 Koi´s !
Vieleicht sind meine ja alle unnatürlich !
KA


----------



## Teicher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Anndreeeea, AUA, AUA,verseihe mir, bitte, bitte
Jimmy


----------



## wp-3d (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo,

hier etwas zum __ Wimpelkarpfen,  http://www.recordchina.co.jp/group.php?groupid=7867&type=1&p=3&s=no#t

ich kann kein Japanisch aber ich denke etwas von 1,35 m, 35 Kg und 60 cm Brustumfang zu entziffern.


----------



## helga (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Stoße gerade auf diesen Beitrag mit den kleinen unkomplizierten Fischen.
Habe 5 Bitterlinge im Teich. Vertragen die sich eigentlich mit den __ Moderlieschen ?
Oder gibt es da in einem rel. kleinen Teich (ca. 3500 l) Konkurrenzdenken- ne nicht Denken - Kämpfe ??
Die Bitterlinge sind eigentlich von der Färbung her die schöneren, nur musste ich leider die für deren Vergnügen notwendige __ Teichmuschel tot raus holen . Möchte aus diesem Grunde auch keine mehr einsetzen. Bin inzwischen schlauer - also bitte keine Schläge.
Vorab danke an den/die  Beantworter/in.
lg, Helga


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo Helga,

Bitterlinge ohne Muschel ist gar nicht gut,
die Weibchen können nicht ablaichen
und werden daran eingehn...

Bei Teichen in denen __ Muscheln aufgrund
von Nahrungsmangel nicht überleben können
sollte man auf Bitterlinge verzichten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## helga (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo Andy, danke. 
Die Auskunft ist mehr als traurig . Wir haben sehr viel Freude an diesen putzigen Fischchen.
Müssen nicht gefüttert werden, haben den strengen Winter gut überstanden und jagen manchmal regelrecht durch`s Wasser. Hatte bis jetzt den Eindruck, dass sie sich wohl fühlen. Aber mit der __ Teichmuschel, das ist so`ne Sache. Hatten zu Beginn (vor ca. 3-4 Jahren) und im letzten Jahr nochmal eine drin. Unten im Sand konnte ich zuerst auch sehen, wo sie auf Wanderschaft gegangen ist und dann lange nichts mehr. Vor wenigen Wochen haben wir sie hochgeholt, weil ich nachschauen wollte. Aber die Schale war leer, leider. 
Bis in diesem Augenblick dachte ich, dann müssen die Bitterlinge schon brav ohne auskommen. Ich wusste zwar, dass die Bitterlinge die Teichmuschel zur Vermehrung brauchen, aber ich dachte, wenn keine da ist, ist auch gut.
Wobei ich denke gerade, Du schreibst, dass die Weibchen die Muschel zum Ablaichen brauchen. Vielleicht eine blöde Frage: aber ich weiß ja gar nicht, was ich habe, vielleicht sind das zufällig alles Männer. Geht das dennn dann wohl ????
nochmal danke, und lg Helga


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Hallo Helga,

Weibchen erkennst Du am unten heraushängenden Legerohr,
Männchen färben sich (aber nur bei Laichtrieb) violett, blau,
rot um. Ohne muschel wird der Trieb aber nicht unbedingt
ausgelöst. Falls Du nur Männchen hast geht das natürlich,
artgerecht ist es aber nicht.

Ob Fische glücklich sind weil Sie umherschwimmen kann
man glaub ich aus Menschensicht nicht sagen. Fische
haben sachlich gesehen 2 Beschäftigungen. Fressen und
Fortpflanzen. Ohne Muschel erledigt sich das alles eh von
alleine, da Bitterlinge nur 4-5 Jahre alt werden.

Vielleicht spendierst Du den Fischen nochmal 3 __ Muscheln.
Das mal eine Muschel eingeht ist ganz normal da Sie
einfach empfindlich sind.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## helga (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

Vielleicht hast Du recht, Andy, und ich sollte es nochmal versuchen. Aber dann würde ich das wahrscheinlich besser erst im Frühjahr machen, damit sie zur Laichzeit der Bitterlinge (habe gelesen April - Juni) auch wirklich fit und fidel ist. Schlimm finde ich nur eigentlich, dass ich die Muschel - wenn sie denn nicht überleben sollte - mißbrauche. Habe ja noch Zeit, es mir zu überlegen.
lg, Helga


----------



## tague (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welches ist der Optimale Teichfisch?*

hallo allseits
danke andrea für den funktionierenden link.
bitterlinge werden's bei mir nicht werden.
je mehr ich hier im forum lese, desto schwerer wird die entscheidung.
in jedem fall zahlen eigentlich immer die fische drauf.
wenn man "artgerecht" halten soll wird es ziemlich schwierig.
ich brauche jetzt eine nachdenkpause.
einen schönen abend wünsch' ich euch
günter


----------

